# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  CULTIVO DE PECANOS VENDO

## cbasauri

Vendo .  *Ubicación: Nasca, Ica 
Area Total: 10 Hectareas Área Cultivada: 10 Agua: Con disponibilidad todo el año y pozo certificado  Fuente de energía: Sí Cultivos :  600 Arboles de pecanos de 6 años* * Contacto: Ulises Guerra  Correo :  C202122@hotmail.com* Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO VENDO 1,069 (mil sesentinueve) HECTÁREAS DE CULTIVO  EN OLMOS LAMBAYEQUE  PERU. Venta de Pecanos MAHA VENDO FUNDO DE PALTOS Y PECANOS Cultivo de Pecanos

----------

